# Peugeot water leak into engine ?



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all thinking about trading up to peugeot elddis 120 , I have heard about water in engine compartment , but not exactly what the problem is ! Could anyone throw any light on this please.

Also is the pug better than Fiat ? any advice would be very useful
Sorry if this has already been asked but I cant use the search yet.
john


----------

